# Help



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

I am trying to purchase a 2005 Outback Sydney Edition M 30RLS-SLD I cannot locate a similar unit for comparison.

Dealer say it has all options and upgrades, thie exterior is similar to many but graphics are blue and tan.

Prices vary from $20,000.00 to 33,000.00 on a new 2006,this unit is usedand the dealer said it was 48,000.00 + tax new something doesnot seem right.

I really like this unit, and would like to close the deal. Any info will help


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't think there's an Outback on the planet that retailed for $48,000!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, that smells really rotten. I would be very cautious as Outback has nothing that sells anywhere near $48,000. I'm not even sure their top list prices even approach that.

Check the internet for prices on a 30RLS which is the correct style number. It should have looked like this:










The Outbacks changed from Tan/blue trim to tan/burgandy in 2006. 2005 was the last year for tan/blue.

I'm sure someone will check in with more cost info.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, tagalong!* action

Now down to business...

I have never heard of an *Outback Sydney Edition M 30RLS-SLD *.
There is an Outback Sydney Edition 30RLS, but as summergames84 said, It is not anywhere close to a $48,000 trailer!

It sounds to me loike you may want to find another dealer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> It sounds to me loike you may want to find another dealer


Run, don't walk!

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is this Canadian dollars? Even then it would be too much.

ALL Outbacks ever shipped have all the option packages. Not sure why they even call them options.

On a used trailer, even a 2005 in perfect condition you should not be over $19,000 us for this model.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action We purchased a new 2005 28FRLS 5ver about 14-15 months ago for $27K with every factory option plus had the dealer install a Fantastic Fan in the forward bedroom.

The floor plan is almost identical to the TT that you were quoted the high price on.

I would suggest you price the model online then find a dealer that can work within the realm of reality.

Good luck and remember â€¦ you are not going to go wrong in purchasing an OB you just headed in the wrong direction looking for a dealer that handles OBâ€™s.

Mike


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We just bought a 2006 27RLS for $20,000. The 30 RLS was only $800 more.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Maybe it comes with a new TV too.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Tag-a-long, DH and I got ours {*2006* Sydney} for $20,500 from *TIARA RV* Sales in Indiana. (574)266-2136. Ask for Debra Schmucker. Please call there first before you close any deal. Somethings gotta be wrong.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like this dealer needs an honesty course.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Run... FAST!
Blue and tan graphics means it's been sitting on the lot. 2005 and older had the blue, with the 2006 sporting the burgundy graphics. Some early "2006" manufactured in late 2005 did still sport blue however.

That price is just obscene. Call around, there is a 30RLS with your name on it out there somewhere


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey "Theycallusthebreeze"

Thanks for the info...btw that price is 3302.00 lower then what we were quoted for the 27 rls...and your rls is even bigger! I just told my dh and he is willing to drive to Indiana to save that much. I am headed to see if they have an internet site. Thanks again.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Countrygirl! Yes, they do have a website...Here it is...

http://www.tiararvsales.com/

Me and the DH thought the same thing and 'skipped out' for a day and went up there to buy. Hopefully we don't find trouble when we go to get it serviced at a _local_ service center though, like (I believe it was 'Swanie'?) did.

Also, according to what WAcamper said, we also got the 2006 with the burgundy graphix at that price. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## rankatel (May 21, 2004)

sounds like this guy knows your new to the travel scene, and is going to take full advantage of the situation, Take your wife ..April with you and just buy the trailer anyway!!!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

lakeshore lists it at 25600 sale of 21900
here is there link

lakeshore

good like

JERRY


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmmmmm it is only 1073.47 miles to Tiara RV...let's see we could drive up buy a camper and then go to the Cloverdale National Traditional Archery Tournament on the way home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like this new theme people are starting of doing Road Trips to buy their Outback.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kinda makes you want to upgrade, eh Jim?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

We purchased a 30RLS in Birmingham for $21600 from Dandy RV. It is a 2006 model. Call Mickey Price there, he will help you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Kinda makes you want to upgrade, eh Jim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...lets just say it's a good thing there wasn't a 31RQS at the PNW Rally.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ain't that the truth!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

rankatel said:


> sounds like this guy knows your new to the travel scene, and is going to take full advantage of the situation, Take your wife ..April with you and just buy the trailer anyway!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont get it


----------



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

Just a neighbor who has to much time on his hands.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, then they should fit in well around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

BenandTina said:


> We purchased a 30RLS in Birmingham for $21600 from Dandy RV. It is a 2006 model. Call Mickey Price there, he will help you.
> [snapback]109633[/snapback]​


Thank you for the info,


----------



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

jfish21 said:


> lakeshore lists it at 25600 sale of 21900
> here is there link
> 
> lakeshore
> ...


It is amazing hoe much the prices range throughout the country, I do appreciate the info


----------



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

summergames84 said:


> I don't think there's an Outback on the planet that retailed for $48,000!
> [snapback]108971[/snapback]​


Sounds more like this guy is out there like the price.


----------



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Wow, that smells really rotten. I would be very cautious as Outback has nothing that sells anywhere near $48,000. I'm not even sure their top list prices even approach that.
> 
> Check the internet for prices on a 30RLS which is the correct style number. It should have looked like this:
> 
> ...


The max price I found was 29,000. the dealers was very eager to come off a quick 5,000 though. but like many have said 21 to 22,000 is possible. Thank you for the info


----------



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

campmg said:


> Maybe it comes with a new TV too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully a 60" plasma


----------



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

rankatel said:


> sounds like this guy knows your new to the travel scene, and is going to take full advantage of the situation, Take your wife ..April with you and just buy the trailer anyway!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your comment Ma'am, but with all due respect my wife's name is Ellen.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW!

Seven consecutive posts! tagalong, you are posting like an old pro!








I sure hope Oregon_Camper does not see this... we could have a whole new posting war on our hands!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

rankatel said:


> sounds like this guy knows your new to the travel scene, and is going to take full advantage of the situation, Take your wife ..April with you and just buy the trailer anyway!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this one came from the "Grassy Knoll"

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW!
> 
> Seven consecutive posts! tagalong, you are posting like an old pro!
> 
> ...


Oh...I'm keeping my eye on tagalong Doug. I'm alwasy game for a posting war....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh...I'm keeping my eye on tagalong Doug. I'm alwasy game for a posting war....


I've noticed that about you, Jim.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rankatel (May 21, 2004)

Well tagalong bought the trailer 30rls and will pick it up just in time to go camping memorial day weekend the salesman tore him apart, he paid way too much for that trailer!!


----------



## tagalong (May 9, 2006)

rankatel said:


> Well tagalong bought the trailer 30rls and will pick it up just in time to go camping memorial day weekend the salesman tore him apart, he paid way too much for that trailer!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear sir,









it is obvious you are clueless, and you plainly live a lonely desperate life. For your info I did buy the trailer, and the only one that got shafted was the saleman.

So please refrain from depressing attempt at humor. I also recommend a therapist.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

NEWBIE FIGHT!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

easy gentleman


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> easy gentleman
> [snapback]110420[/snapback]​


Yeah...

you know these new moderators have short fuses....
















Steve


----------



## rankatel (May 21, 2004)

Togolong is my neighbor and has just joined the outback family, so I welcome him and his NEW wife, ps. Don't ever think of buying anything witout her!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > easy gentleman
> ...


No Steve 
Just trying to keep it nice and pleasent in here









Don


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

HootBob said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


Ok folks I received a panic button email (REPORT POST)







Lets Play Nice. Welcome to Outbackers.com tagalong. I think you will find this forum a bit different 
than the others. We are a very well behaved group and the members especially the Moderators watch the forum very closely.









Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good call Mods (as usual)!









Sounds like an inside joke though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you are enjoying it as we are. We are one big happy family...and we intend to keep it that way. Enough said about that.

Enjoy the forum, and happy camping.


----------

